# Nigerian Dwarf fencing question



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 32x32 area with wood posts and 2x4 welded wire fencing six feet tall. It also has buried wire 18 inches into the ground so predators can't dig in. This is where I plan on having my new kids grow up when they first come home here.

However, I think they need a much larger space as they get older so I'm working on refencing an area by my barn that's closer to 1/2 acre. The fence there is chain link but only four feet high and nothing buried into the ground. Is that a safe height for the goats so they can't jump/climb out? Do I need to worry about them pushing under the fence also if it goes to the ground but not into the ground?

Any other fence help would be appreciated.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 10 foot game fencing that is not even buried at all. I have 16 goats at the moment and have never had an issue with them trying to push out at all.

I think it sounds very good unless you get a jumper like I have - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That should be fine for now. Here, I started out with the welded wire fencing and ended up patching and then replacing it.....I have T-Posts spaced 4 feet apart and ALL of my goats rub on the fence so it was getting bowed out badly enough to break the welds, also my buck was using the posts as "beater bars" and broke the fence with his horns. Thats THE ONLY issue I had with horned goaties! I ended up getting the 16'X4' galvanized goat panels with 2X2 squares to replace my existing fence. They are expensive though they work very well and I don't need to worry about replacing them! Moveable too which is excellent for portable pasture areas! Very sturdy as they will not give in to my "fence benders" or "post beater"!! I do not recommend the all purpose feedlot or cattle panels as the squares are too big and babies will go thru them and if you have horned goats they tend to get their heads stuck in them, also even a smallish dog is a danger to goats especially the babies, and they can also fit thru the squares.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Welded Wire=A pain in the arse, your goats will stand on it most likely and it will break. I would re fence with woven wire next time, or stock panels.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Sara said, woven wire fencing is MUCH better than welded wire, it is more expensive but its the longest lasting fence I've had so far other than cattle panels.


----------

